# Anyone Familiar With?



## cyberev (Mar 12, 2011)

Is anyone out there familiar with Phoenix Seminary. I know it is not a Reformed seminary, but I was wondering if anyone had any info.

Thanks.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 12, 2011)

I have just a tad bit of second-hand info that may get you started...

I know one guy who went there and also worked there. He's told me he liked the personal mentoring and hand-on learning atmosphere there, though he has the usual complaints about workplace politics that often come with any job. This guy places a lot of stock in an individual's personal decision, via a sinner's prayer or the like, to ask Christ to become their Savior. So the school's leanings on decisionism might be something to look into. Its best known faculty member (Grudem) doesn't seem to lean that way, though.

The school is baptistic and premil.


----------



## cyberev (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Jack! I own Grudem's Systematic Theology book. I must say I have only browsed through the work. Any info. on there counseling program?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there a reason why you are willing to move to AZ and not other places with a solid reformed seminary?


----------



## cyberev (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the warm weather of Arizona and my wife may get a job in the Scottsdale/Phoenix area. As far as reformed seminaries go, I have been prayerfully considering Covenant and Greenville. I visited Covenant and plan on visiting Greenville in May. Of course if my wife were to get a new position in Arizona, I would relocate to the Valley of the Sun.


----------

